# Bet Ya can't guess.....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 17, 2016)

We are out of the hospital and going through some pics of knives i finished this year, I found this one that I made a while back. The cutting edge is 5" overall is 9-1/2" the handles are g-10 black with nickel pins and sterling silver lanyard guard. bet ya can't guess what it is made from?

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Good to see you back Pappy!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 17, 2016)

ty my good friend....you ain't gonna try to guess what I made the knife from? LOL


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Well it looks a lot like the one you posted that you made from the hedge pruning shears, but I ain't gonna guess that. Because I wasn't even close last time.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 17, 2016)

Adamatium...

Welcome back pappy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 17, 2016)

unobtanium?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 17, 2016)

LOL goes to show you my meds are working I forgot about posting it before...it is the hedge trimmers

Reactions: Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Welcome Almost Back Jack!! Good to see you made it home!!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2016)

My guess is, old hedge trimmers....

Welcome back Pappy...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 17, 2016)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Welcome Almost Back Jack!! Good to see you made it home!!!


HUMMMMMM I had a package of deer meat waiting on me when I got home wonder where it came from?

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2016)

@Bigdrowdy1 might know....


----------



## Tony (Dec 17, 2016)

Welcome back Pappy, now go rest!!!!! Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah I was kinda wondering if maybe they were!!!


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 18, 2016)

Did they get you all fixed up Pappy?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 22, 2016)

They worked on me like the 6,000,000,000.00 man...fixed the tear in my throat 4cm long then went in the other end and cut out 3 polyps (non cancerous) and then made me give myself shots (1200 each) for three days and sent me home for 5 more shots....thank the Good Lord for insurance....but we are mending really well, got my blood count INR back to my norm and waiting to get in the shop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 22, 2016)

Good to see you back pappy! 

I'll say you used an old circular saw blade.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 22, 2016)

Good to hear you're recovering well Pappy!


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 22, 2016)

The Bionic Woodworker is back!!


----------

